# Το άρθρο 16 πρέπει να είναι στα αναθεωρητέα



## nickel (Dec 9, 2018)

*Παρέμβαση: Η αναθεώρηση του άρθρου 16 είναι θέμα δημοκρατίας*

Η χώρα μας κατέχει μια μοναδική πρωτοτυπία. Είναι η μόνη στην Ευρώπη, αν όχι και σε ολόκληρο τον κόσμο, όπου ο κοινός νομοθέτης δεν είναι ελεύθερος να ρυθμίσει το καθεστώς των πανεπιστημίων σύμφωνα με τις εκπαιδευτικές, κοινωνικές και πολιτισμικές ανάγκες κάθε εποχής και τις προτεραιότητες της εκάστοτε πλειοψηφίας. Αντίθετα, περιορίζεται ασφυκτικά από το ίδιο το Σύνταγμα. Το τελευταίο δεν αρκείται στο να προβλέψει τα αυτονόητα, όπως, για παράδειγμα, ότι η ακαδημαϊκή ελευθερία κατοχυρώνεται, τα πανεπιστήμια αυτοδιοικούνται ή ότι το κράτος πρέπει να ενισχύει τους φοιτητές που έχουν ανάγκη. Υπεισέρχεται, αντίθετα, σε λεπτομέρειες, όπως για το ποια θα πρέπει να είναι υποχρεωτικά η οργανωτική μορφή των πανεπιστημίων ή ότι θα ακολουθούν το δημόσιο λογιστικό, λεπτομέρειες που εμποδίζουν τη μεταρρύθμιση και την ανάληψη καινοτόμων πρωτοβουλιών. Έχοντας υπηρετήσει στην ανώτατη εκπαίδευση επί δεκαετίες στην Ελλάδα και το εξωτερικό, είμαστε σε θέση να γνωρίζουμε πολύ καλά τα υπέρ και τα κατά των δημόσιων και των ιδιωτικών πανεπιστημίων. Σε άλλα σημεία συμφωνούμε και σε άλλα διαφωνούμε. Μας ενώνει ωστόσο η πεποίθηση ότι, όποιο πρότυπο και αν επιλεγεί, θα πρέπει ο νομοθέτης, με σοβαρότητα βέβαια, αλλά απερίσπαστος από νομικά κωλύματα, να μπορεί να το προσαρμόσει στις εκάστοτε συνθήκες. Διότι το ποιες είναι κάθε φορά οι καταλληλότερες μεταρρυθμίσεις είναι θέμα πολιτικής, με την ευγενέστερη έννοια του όρου, και όχι συνταγματικής κατοχύρωσης. Είναι θέμα, με άλλα λόγια, δημοκρατίας. Με αυτό το σκεπτικό, οι υπογράφοντες/υπογράφουσες απευθυνόμαστε προς τους βουλευτές της πλειοψηφίας και τους ζητούμε να δεχθούν να ανοίξει η συζήτηση για το αυριανό πανεπιστήμιο και στη χώρα μας. Γι’ αυτό, το άρθρο 16 του ισχύοντος Συντάγματος πρέπει να περιληφθεί στα αναθεωρητέα.

Οι υπογραφές

Το κείμενο υπογράφουν οι Νίκος Κ. Αλιβιζάτος (Παν. Αθηνών - ΕΚΠΑ), Δημήτρης Βαγιανός (London School of Economics), Νίκος Βέττας (Οικονομικό Παν. Αθηνών - ΟΠΑ), Γιάννης Βούλγαρης (Πάντειο), Λένα Διβάνη (ΕΚΠΑ), Παύλος Ελευθεριάδης (Οξφόρδη), Μιχάλης Ιακωβίδης (London Business School), Γιάννης Ιωαννίδης (Tufts), Δημήτρης Καιρίδης (Πάντειο), Αγγέλα Καστρινάκη (Παν. Κρήτης), Ιωάννης Μ. Κονιδάρης (ΕΚΠΑ), Γιάννης Κτιστάκις (Δημοκρίτειο Θράκης), Γιώργος Λέτσας (University College London), Αντώνης Μανιτάκης (ΑΠΘ), Βιργινία Μαντουβάλου (University College London), Μάνος Ματσαγγάνης (Πολυτεχνείο του Μιλάνου), Κώστας Μεγήρ (Yale), Δημήτρης Μπερτσιμάς (ΜΙΤ), Μιχάλης Μπλέτσας (MIT), Αμεντέο Οντόνι (MIT), Γιώργος Παγουλάτος (ΟΠΑ), Ηλίας Παπαϊωάννου (London Business School), Θοδωρής Πελαγίδης (Παν. Πειραιώς), Στέφανος Πεσμαζόγλου (Πάντειο), Χριστόφορος Πισσαρίδης (London School of Economics), Αλέξης Πολίτης (Παν. Κρήτης), Νίκος Σεβαστάκης (ΑΠΘ), Διομήδης Δ. Σπινέλλης (ΟΠΑ), Πάνος Τσακλόγλου (ΟΠΑ), Λουκάς Τσούκαλης (ΕΚΠΑ), Χαρίδημος Τσούκας (Πανεπιστήμια Κύπρου και Warwick), Αννα Φραγκουδάκη (ΕΚΠΑ), Μιχάλης Χαλιάσος (Πανεπιστήμιο Γκαίτε Φρανκφούρτης), Αριστείδης Χατζής (ΕΚΠΑ).

Το διάβασα εδώ:
http://www.kathimerini.gr/999128/ar..._0E01rBLCLRqscr3VSizNLKyolj1FY3vH-QaipLsxH-Ls


----------



## SBE (Dec 10, 2018)

Όταν ένα άρθρο ξεκινάει με τη φράση «η Ελλάδα έιναι η μόνη χώρα στην Ευρώπη που...» μπορούμε να είμαστε βέβαιοι ότι υπάρχουν τουλάχιστον άλλες πεντε με παρόμοια νομοθεσία. 
Ειδικά για το ζήτημα των ιδιωτικών πανεπιστημίων παρατηρώ τα εξής:
Η πλειοψηφία των υπογράφοντων εργάζονται σε κρατικά πανεπιστήμια της Ελλάδας και του εξωτερικού. 
Οι χώρες που μου έρχονται πρόχειρα στο νου, οι οποίες δεν αναγνωρίζουν ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια είναι κάτι τριτοκοσμικές μπανανίες όπως π.χ. η Γαλλία και η Φιλλανδία. 
Η Ελλάδα έχει ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια, απλά δεν αναγνωρίζονται ως πανεπιστήμια από το ελληνικό δημόσιο (και πολλά ΙΕΚ δίνουν πτυχία επιπέδου 5, για σύγκριση, το πτυχίο πανεπιστημίου είναι επιπέδου 6). 
Πέρα από το ποια θέση έχει κανείς για το θέμα, αναρωτιέμαι αν πραγματικά υπάρχει ανάγκη για ιδιωτική εκπαίδευση επιπέδου 6 στην Ελλάδα. Γιατί μην ξεχνάμε ότι όλα είναι πρωτίστως μπίζνες. Από τη στιγμή που ο πληθυσμός στις ηλικίες που παραδοσιακά πάνε πανεπιστήμιο όλο και μειώνεται (δηλαδή μειώνεται η πελατεία) και το ποσοστό των εισακτέων στα δημόσια πανεπιστήμια είναι αρκετά μεγάλο, οι ανάγκες της αγοράς μάλλον ικανοποιούνται. 
Ελπίζω να μην μου πει κανένας ότι δεν υπάρχει ιδιωτική ιατρική για όσους δεν κατάφεραν να μπουν στην ιατρική. ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ δεν πρόκειται να αναλάβει να φτιάξει ιδιωτική ιατρική σχολή. Η επένδυση είναι πολύ μεγάλη και η ποιότητα των φοιτητών αμφίβολη. Όπως κανένας δεν πρόκειται να αναλάβει να φτιάξει πολυτεχνείο (και παρεμπιπτοντως, επειδή εργάζομαι σε πανεπιστήμιο που παίρνει όοποιον περνάει απ' έξω και θέλει να γίνει μηχανικός χωρίς προσόντα, μπορώ να διαβεβαιώσω ότι όλοι αυτοί τα παρατάνε στο εξάμηνο, άντε με το ζόρι βγάζουν τη χρονιά, κόβονται σε όλα τα μαθήματα και δεν τους ξαναβλέπουμε).


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2018)

Βάζω στοίχημα ότι ο συντάκτης της πρώτης παραγράφου στο άρθρο «Grandes écoles» της Wikipedia είναι λάτρης της ιδιωτικής πρωτοβουλίας:

The Grandes Écoles (French pronunciation: ​[ɡʁɑ̃d.z‿ekɔl], literally in French "Great Schools") of France are higher education establishments that are outside the main framework of the French public university system. The Grandes Écoles are highly selective, elite, and prestigious institutions; their graduates have dominated upper levels of the private and public sectors of French society for decades.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandes_écoles


----------



## Earion (Dec 10, 2018)

SBE, τα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια τα χρειαζόμαστε πρωτίστως (ωραία, δική σου λέξη), για να υπάρξει στην Ελλάδα *διαφορετικό* μοντέλο πανεπιστημίου / ανώτατης παιδείας.
Για τον ίδιο ακριβώς λόγο, για να *μην* υπάρξει άλλο μοντέλο πανεπιστημίου, *δεν* θέλουν τα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια εκείνοι που δεν τα θέλουν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 10, 2018)

Αναρωτιέμαι γιατί όταν μιλάμε για ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια στο μυαλό μας πηγαίνουν μόνο ιδιωτικά ΕΜΠ, ΕΚΠΑ, Αριστοτέλεια κλπ. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να μην μπορούν οι φορείς του ελληνικού τουρισμού π.χ. να ιδρύσουν πανεπιστημιακού επιπέδου *διεθνή* σχολή τουριστικών επαγγελμάτων ή οι φορείς της ελληνικής ναυτιλίας αντίστοιχη *διεθνή* των δικών τους αναγκών. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να μην μπορούν τα ίδια τα ελληνικά δημόσια πανεπιστήμια να συνεργαστούν για να ιδρύσουν ένα ιδιωτικού δικαίου *διεθνές* φιλοσοφικό πανεπιστήμιο ή μια *διεθνή* πανεπιστημιακή σχολή αρχαιολογίας.

Τονίζω το *διεθνή*. Προφανώς, δεν είναι τυχαίο. Τέτοια πανεπιστήμια θα έπρεπε να μπορούν, θα ήταν ίσως επιθυμητό μάλιστα να διδάσκουν διεθνές φοιτητικό κοινό. Στα αγγλικά, ναι. Δεν θεωρώ αναγκαίο να απευθύνονται μόνο σε ελληνικό φοιτητικό κοινό, ιδιαίτερα σε φοιτητές που δεν κατορθώνουν να μπουν και να τελειώσουν τα καλά δικά μας ΑΕΙ.


----------



## SBE (Dec 12, 2018)

Δεν νομίζω ότι η υπαρξη ιδιωτικών πανεπιστημίων θα αναβαθμίσει την πανεπιστημιακή εκπαίδευση στην Ελλάδα, ούτε θα υπάρξει ανταγωνισμός. 
Οσο για τις σχολές που θα φτιαχτούν είναι γνωστές: ό,τι δεν απαιτεί εργαστήρια ή εξοπλισμό περα απο τραπέζια, καρέκλες και υπολογιστές. Δηλαδή business studies. Τα κερδοσκοπικά ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια πουθενά στον κόσμο δεν είναι σε μεγάλη εκτίμηση. Τα μη κερδοσκοπικά ναι, είναι, κυρίως στις ΗΠΑ Στην Ευρώπη το έχουμε δει το έργο, δεν πρόκειται η Ελλάδα να κάνει κάτι διαφορετικό απ'ό,τι επιβάλλει η αγορά της Ευρώπης. 
Ωραίες οι φιλοσοφικές συζητήσεις και τα οράματα περί διεθνών κέντρων τουριστικών σπουδών κλπ αλλα΄εδώ δεν μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε απλούστερα πράγματα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 14, 2019)

Την ελπίδα την έκαναν λεπίδα (κλεμμένο).

Δεν έδωσα συνέχεια στην παραπάνω συζήτηση, γιατί δεν νοείται επιχείρημα «Απαγορεύουμε την ίδρυση μη κρατικών πανεπιστημίων… επειδή κανένας δεν πρόκειται να θέλει να φτιάξει μη κρατικό πανεπιστήμιο στην Ελλάδα». Υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένα επιχειρήματα υπέρ της απαγόρευσης, τα οποία δυστυχώς κατάφεραν και πάλι να μας κρατήσουν με τις χειροπέδες στα χέρια. Ευτυχώς έχουμε ακόμα ανοιχτά σύνορα. Κατά τ’ άλλα, μπορούμε στην ελληνική επικράτεια να συνεχίσουμε ευδαίμονες στον πάτο μας. Δεν ένιωσα καμιά έκπληξη — δεν περίμενα κάτι διαφορετικό από τον Σύριζα. Άλλωστε, εγώ από το 2008 τον Γιώργο Παπανδρέου και την παρέα του καταριέμαι για τη χαμένη ευκαιρία — και είδατε τα χαΐρια τους από τότε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 14, 2019)

Πάντως, όποιος θέλει, ανοίγει το ιδιωτικό πανεπιστήμιο στην Κύπρο ή στη Βουλγαρία (ή στη Φινλανδία, απλώς πήρα γειτονικές κοινοτικές χώρες), ανοίγει εδώ υποκατάστημα και τα υπόλοιπα τα αναλαμβάνει η ΕΕ.

Δεν ξέρω επίσης τι θα γίνει αν κάποιος αποφασίσει να ανοίξει ένα πανεπιστήμιο εδώ με σκοπό να το λειτουργήσει αλλού στην ΕΕ. Απαγορεύεται και πάλι;


----------

